# How often should water in reservoir be replaced?



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Not sure what the recommended guidance is on this one - I'm concerned that there's a gap between the top edge of the plastic reservoir and the metal housing. Despite using filtered water, I'm sure dust can gather on top of the meniscus of water. I normally top it up when the meniscus goes down to about a third full. I've replaced water fully in the tank once a week ago after a backflush and found it really fiddly trying to get the rubber pipes to fit properly. Silly design compared to modern units I feel, especially bean to cup machines or the baby Gaggia I think?

What's best practice please?


----------



## wilco (Jun 25, 2013)

i wonder how many people know what meniscus is


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

wilco said:


> i wonder how many people know what meniscus is


Remember getting taught that in chemistry. Is it mercury that the meniscus goes the other way?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Weekly is fine in most cases


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

wilco said:


> i wonder how many people know what meniscus is


Everyone on these forums sir!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Meniscus... sure I had some... Guatemalan isn't it!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Keep the water level at the just above the minimum - then top it up daily with just enough water for your needs. That way your water is fresh......


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

i usually go from full in the morning to empty next morning so top up every morning and what little dust gets in there i not too really bothered about with the regular water refills


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

wilco said:


> i wonder how many people know what meniscus is


Is it a Greek island?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Is it a Greek island?[/QUO
> 
> No it's a philosopher surely!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Always check my water tank daily. surprising what a small gap a moth can get in to.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

robti said:


> i usually go from full in the morning to empty next morning


Wow! How many drinks to you make in 24 hrs??!!



glevum said:


> Always check my water tank daily. surprising what a small gap a moth can get in to.


As I mentioned... slightly dumb design!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

First thing I do in morning is fill with fresh water and prime ,but its easier on a Baby and we don't need bottled water up here in Gods country so no cost issue.

Norry.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Have to admit that once I left my classic a couple of weeks without taking the tank out to fill it and when I did there was a dead fly floating about. Not sure I could taste it in the cup though!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

glevum said:


> Always check my water tank daily. surprising what a small gap a moth can get in to.





Neill said:


> Have to admit that once I left my classic a couple of weeks without taking the tank out to fill it and when I did there was a dead fly floating about. Not sure I could taste it in the cup though!


BOAK. Hadn't thought of this before.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Do folk find their tank gets a bit slimey if it's not washed out every so often? It was easy to do this with Silvia because the tank lifts out for washing, but it's a lot more hassle with the Heavenly, requiring the case to come off.

Perhaps a weekly overnight dose of hydrogen peroxide solution would be a way to kill off the slime without having to remove the tank. H2O2 is good for that sort of job since it doesn't leave a smell behind and just turns into water and oxygen after a while. (Don't buy it in bulk though, or the rozzers will think you're creating WMD.)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, even a few weeks and the water gets slimey. Not difficult to change in a classic though. I've also noticed one of the tubes to the tank looks slimey in side. Wondering about removing them and soaking in milton?


----------

